# Can Donkeys have Frame?



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

What is "frame"? I've never heard that term before.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Frame is what causes a lethal white foal. If bred homozygous frame, the baby will have OLWS, or Overo Lethal White Syndrome. Something happens in the digestive tract, and the baby is never able to pass excrement. In hours the baby will die of colic. The baby is born all white with blue eyes.

Frame can either be obvious or can hide very well. It is most common in overos, and shows when the white "frames" the body. But completely solid horses have tested positive for frame as well.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

That is a pretty cool looking donkey! I wouldn't mind having something like that in my pasture.

I had recalled reading before that spotting in donkeys was recessive, but I just googled it and I think I was wrong. I looked around some more and it seems that all spotted donkeys are heterozygous for the pattern because it is lethal in homozygous form. Whoa!

Check out what this website has to say: donkeyspot

_"Animals that are genetically spotted, regardless of the amount of white on the body (ie masked spotting, with no white spots on the body, or 99% white with only dark spots on the rump or eartips) all reproduce as if they are heterozygous (having one copy of the spotting gene). We have not found a documented case where a jack has sired ALL spotted offspring when bred to solid colored jennets. (Please note very carefully: we were approached by a breeder who said their spotted jack had produced nothing but spotted foals from solid-colored jennets. However, at least one foal from Spotted jennets was solid colored. This proves that not only was the Jack heterozygous S/s for spotting, but the jennet was also). Again, we welcome more information from the breeder who can help us by a production record of 100% spots (includes masked spotted) from solid colored mates. 

Is masked spotting like restricted sabino or frame? Yes. We see there is some visual evidence in the spotting patterns that look as if a "frame overo" and "sabino" pattern (as well as a combination of the two) can be distinguished in the donkey. We can find no visual evidence of a tobiano type pattern. The "tyger spot" pattern in donkeys is also a pinto-type pattern, and appears to be a separate pattern. However, it also works as a heterozygous (S/s) gene in donkeys. 

The question has been presented in the past and remains open: Is there a lethal white in donkeys as there is in Frame Overo Paint horses? Our research shows the numbers are conclusive with their being a lethal with spot x spot matings. HOWEVER - NO ONE has presented us with the results of a necropsy for a lethal white stillborn foal or one that has died at age 1-4 days. ADMS will be happy to work with the owners of such an animal for partial payment of a Necropsy in order to determine if the foal died of the same or similar conditions as Lethal White in Paint horses."_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i have Donkey VERY similar coloring in my pasture.. his name is Hooch.  and i wondered the same exact thing the other day.. excpt e reminds me more of Splash coloring. i'l post pictures of hooch. and i can't wait to hear what others will say.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ he has the cutest butt marking. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry, I had to butt in- I love the horse laughing at the donkey in the background of the third pic xD


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Walnut! It's definitely something to think about.

I love that donkey's markings. And the laughing horse LOL


----------

